# remove gravely electric start L series



## rkintigh (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello I'm new to this forum. My name is rob. I have two gravelys a rider 8122 and a 1958 LI pull start. I picked up a 1961 LI that is electric start but I'm not a fan. I have a pull start style pully and slant hood that I want to put on it.... But! I can't seem to get the electric start pully off the shaft on the rear of the tractor. I'm not sure if you need a wheel puller or what. But if anyone knows how I would greatly appreciate detailed directions if possible. Thank you.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

THe clutch unscrews. Remove the center bolt and then remove the clutch. The thread is standard right hand thread.


----------

